

Yes, Google glass will impact recruiting. - Ryoku
http://blog.jobscore.com/post/45354999845/yes-google-glass-will-impact-recruiting

======
zmonkeyz
I wonder how this will effect advertising billboards as well. Could you put
your advertisement on the 3d model (taken from Maps) of the building you're
looking at? Who owns that space? :)

